# Trying out a new photo setup.



## Worldcupkeeper (Mar 16, 2007)

Ive been playing around with a new photo setup that I can take better pics of the bottles on and I think I may have it.

  Let me know what you think.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks good and clear, some time when I take close ups I get a blur.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Mar 16, 2007)

When I first tried it out I only had 1 light to each side of the bottle and the pics came out terrible, when I added to overhead light, it all came out pretty good. Now that it works ill be taking a bunch of pics over the next few days.[]


----------



## bpk1 (Mar 16, 2007)

It looks good and it's very easy to read. Keep us updated on that possible dig, I don't know about you're weather, but it's snowing where I am.

 Bren


----------

